# Jim Williams Catapults



## Johny64 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hi catty boys an girls did a review about my stunning catty from wild bill so I thought I better do one about the awesome cattys made by a local lad name of Jim Williams I own 2 of his hunters and one six circles and u must say they are without doubt some the finest well made an fantastic shooting cattys I own ( an I've got quite a lot ) I have a oak an walnut hunter a zebrano an walnut hunter an a stunning oak an walnut six circles it's always the hunter I reach for first when I go huntin it's so comfy in the hand an with the inclined forks I can keep my wrist straight an I alway hit the mark it is just like an extension of arm ... Brilliant design an well thought out if I had 2 pick just one catty 2 use it would b this ... Exelent catty , exelent finish , brilliant price .. Get on One now u won't regret it


----------



## Sheffield Catapults (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the great review John!

Here are some photo's of the catapults John received:


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

can't wait to get mine !
i thought you were keeping the six circles jim ??


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice one!

Bill


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

reecemurg said:


> can't wait to get mine !
> i thought you were keeping the six circles jim ??


I wanted too Reece, I guess I'll just have to make another for myself my friend


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I`m in love







, wonderful shooters, TOP !!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Real nice!


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Beautiful Slingshot!
Should put one on my "to get" list...


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Incomudro said:


> Beautiful Slingshot!
> Should put one on my "to get" list...


definitely worth it, i've got a hammer hunter and its ace!


----------

